# Dickie V already has 05-06 predictions



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

He's listed his top 12...surprisingly, Duke is not #1

1. UCONN
2. Duke
3. Kentucky
4. Villanova
5. UNC
6. Michigan State
7. Wake Forest
8. Washington
9. Oklahoma
10. Texas
11. Louisville
12. Iowa

http://espn.go.com/dickvitale/vcolumn050405-early05-06DazzlingDozen.html 

He also has his early All-Rolls-Royce Team
G: Chris Paul | Wake Forest
G: J.J. Redick | Duke
C: Sean May | North Carolina
F: Adam Morrison | Gonzaga
F: Brandon Bass | LSU 

http://espn.go.com/dickvitale/vcolumn050407-Early05-06All-Rolls-Royce.html 

Of course these are basically meaningless until after the early entrants have declared.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I think Gonzaga should be in the Top 12. His All-Rolls-Royce Team aren't that bad except for the fact that he has players on there that might go pro(Chris Paul, Brandon Bass ect.)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And he also had Illinois ranked like 12th last season to start the year.. He also had when Kansas had one loss ahead of the Illini until they went in their skid.. Pretty useless stuff if you ask me, but interesting :laugh:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

meh, we don't know who's staying or what recruits are staying either. MEans nothing


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> And he also had Illinois ranked like 12th last season to start the year.. He also had when Kansas had one loss ahead of the Illini until they went in their skid.. Pretty useless stuff if you ask me, but interesting :laugh:


His continued insistence upon Kansas being a great team this year was very annoying.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

not as bad as his love for Puke.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

KJay said:


> not as bad as his love for Puke.


expected from a jayhawks fan


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

gonza is overrated


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, he said UNC would win the 2005 title right after the UConn-GT game in 2004, and UConn was also his preseason pick to win it all that year. He might be annoying, but Dickie V knows his stuff better than most of the so called "experts" out there.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> Well, he said UNC would win the 2005 title right after the UConn-GT game in 2004, and UConn was also his preseason pick to win it all that year. He might be annoying, but Dickie V knows his stuff better than most of the so called "experts" out there.


i think the majority of "experts" probably also had those same picks. they were fairly common picks to have been made. that's why unc was preseason number 1 and i think uconn probably was the year they won it too(i can't really remember though. they were definately highly ranked).


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

True, but V does a better job of sticking with his pick throughout the year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> True, but V does a better job of sticking with his pick throughout the year.


that's because his pick is always the most talented team in the country. if you pick the preseason top team in the country and they have the most talent, chances are, they're going to be doing well throughout the year and it's not really hard to stay with that pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

mr.ankle20 said:


> gonza is overrated


How so?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

You can tell this is Dickie V's predictions....because Gonzaga is left off that list....

I'm not sure what Iowa is doing on that list or why Texas is listed so low....


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> i think the majority of "experts" probably also had those same picks. they were fairly common picks to have been made. that's why unc was preseason number 1 and i think uconn probably was the year they won it too(i can't really remember though. they were definately highly ranked).


I'm not 100% certain (but close to it), that Kansas and Wake Forest were 1-2 when the season started.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I'm not 100% certain (but close to it), that Kansas and Wake Forest were 1-2 when the season started.


no you're right. i just checked. still. unc was ranked 3 and 4. it's not hard to stick with that prediction throughout the year.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Isn't Paul gone?


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

'05-'06 All-Americans:

Dee Brown
JJ Reddick
Adam Morrison
Marvin Williams
Josh Boone


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

yes, paul is gone and no way marvin is around to be an AA


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Vitale picks the team with the most NBA talent EVERY year. Then for his final 4 picks he picks three 1's and a 2 (which was Wake Forest). He takes no chances. He got 1 team correct in his final 4! I mean he's not better than any expert. Have you read his columns? They're about 200 words and say absolutely nothing. Entertaining? yes. Insightful? Looks to Katz or Bilas for that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Katz and Bilas are goofballs, and so is Vitale. Knock his picks if you want, but I believe, aside from the year Syracuse won it, he's gotten every national champ right since '99 or '00. Why not go with the teams with a lot of NBA talent? They're often the ones that win.


----------



## Gtown07 (Dec 10, 2003)

Dude Katz and Bilas are solid journalists who present good information in the majority of their columns. Vitale is a complete goof ball. Read his columns and listen to what he says. I'm positive most of the people on this board could present more information than Dickie V. Just b/c he picks the obvious number 1 every year doesn't mean anything. When the 'cuse won the whole thing he didnt think they were a tourny team. What a professional.


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

Vitale can do the same thing as anyone that has 2 eyes in their head, find the most talented team, then say 8 million words per game about how great they are


----------

